# NMX and lithium's future



## migperreault (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey guys,

What are your thoughts on lithium?

I'm following NMX since it is a Quebec company and tries to expand its company.

For my part, as I read some articles on the subject, I think that lithium will take a big piece of our future (electric cars, electronics, drugs, etc.).


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

If I wanted a Li play, it would be SQM. While it's only a small part of their business, they are a significant producer and I like KCL and K2SO4 going forward.


----------

